# MMA Description



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 29, 2002)

MMA stands for mixed martial arts. There are several arts that contribue to MMA. There are the striking arts of karate, kung fu, muay thai, boxing. There are the grappling arts of Jujutsu, modern wrestling, submission grappling. Mixed martial arts combines both the striking and grappling arts. There are several major sporting events that fighters can test their skills, The UFC and Pride. Fighters can win by Knockout, by submission ie. arm or leg lock, choke or judges decision.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2002)

Y'all know this stuff better than me, so, please write up a good description we can use to, well, describe this forum. 

Please use this thread to hammer out the description.  I moved Kempojujutsu's description here from the poll thread to start things off.  

Thank you all!
:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey guy's come on Whos gonna win>

I pick Ken
:boxing: 
Primo


----------



## ace (Oct 3, 2002)

There are alot of Styles that make up M.M.A.
But remeber this U need more than just
Technique.

 U need coditioning Mental & Oooo yeah 
Physacal U will be challenged in every espect
Especily Your hart.

I am 1-0 
I fought my first M.M.A. fight this year
at Combat Zone 
It is a small event but U have to start some were.
I won by Inside Heel Hook. 

The Guy i fought had more M.M.A experience
Than i did But it was my night to win
Primo


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

Mixed Martial Arts stands for alot of diffrent things.  For one it stands for the Pride/UFC fights which fighters (highly trained ones) destroy each other on Via payper veiw and alot of people talk about those kinds of MMA.  Another form of Mixed martial arts is cross training simply put.  Like Someone in TKD taking boxing for better hand work. MMA could also stand for a style or the way something is Studyed or Teached.  Like JKD or Hapkido.  Hybride martial arts.  Since they are mixed together you get a mixed martial art.  Mixed Martial Arts also could mean designing your own martial art.  Or if you wanted to trade tips on training  that another martial artist from a diffrent martial art,  You could trade tips on inproving and strengthing attack speed power etc.  There are many meaning of MMA .  But most of all this is the Cross roads where all martial arts meet for one big BANG.:ubercool:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2002)

Look at some of the other forums' descriptions and give us some ideas for here!


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 5, 2002)

MMA and hybrid martial arts are 2 different concepts.

i think.:shrug:


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

When U have 2 arms & Leg's
How different can they be.

If U  Are consintrating on True self Defece.
MMA is a sport but. We a prepareing for
A conflict of intrist.

When it's self Defece  on the street
it is by anymeans nesacary to survive.

In the Ring Or cage it's by any means
Nesasary to win with in the rules.

Both make great for training.

:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2002)

This forum has been quite a success and we're glad that our members suggested it! Still, we could use that description!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Zujitsuka (Oct 13, 2002)

How's this?

MMA is the martial arts training geared toward addressing the challenges one is confronted with the three ranges of combat: Kicking/punching; Clinching; and Groundfighting


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 13, 2002)

how's this?
 MMA derives effective techniques from many martial arts in order to compile an arsenal that is effective for most any barehanded one on one combat scenario.


----------

